
Ask HN: Who should we hire? - dosberg
My SaaS business is growing and focus has become a problem. It’s me and a co-founder and we’ve decided to make our first hire.<p>We posted a Head of Customer Success position and have received over 700 applicants, but only a few stand out.<p>After reviewing all the applications we’ve somewhat pivoted our thinking. We’re now feeling we need more of a generalist rather than a specialist. Someone that can help in other parts of the business.<p>Our main need is with customer support. But, there&#x27;s not enough volume to warrant a full-time dedicated person. Both me and my co-founder do it now, and would likely continue to do so in some capacity.<p>I’m curious if anyone has run into this dilemma. Who was your first hire?
======
matt_the_bass
Maybe another dev who can cover support. This way you can spend your time on
strategic activities rather than tactical.

